# California Just Passed A $1 Billion Tax On The Whole Country That No One Noticed



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good Ole Commiefornia.

California Just Passed A $1 Billion Tax On The Whole Country That No One Noticed | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They better be careful, they'll lose their market. I know a lot of produce is grown in Cali, but prices are already high, and I've seen quite a lot of fresh food in the grocery stores that's been imported from overseas.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

California farmers have been getting $25/30k an acre for a few years now. They are selling and getting more acres in other states. I was listening them talk about this on the radio yesterday. Did moonbeam sign it?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

After reading the article I must agree that California does indeed have 2/3 of the fruits and nuts!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Good Ole Commiefornia.
> 
> California Just Passed A $1 Billion Tax On The Whole Country That No One Noticed | Zero Hedge


I've worked on farms and am trying to get one going again on Parents old property. Asshats who wrote the proposed law don't know sheep from a goat or a horse from a jackass.

*"And, while you may not know it, California is an agricultural powerhouse that produces roughly 1/3 of all vegetables consumed in this country and 2/3s of the fruits and nuts."
*
I'll agree with that part!!! 2/3 of the fruits and nuts are in Commiefornia!!!

And the left wing moonbat politicians are 1/3 of the vegetables


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In an effort to correct the plight of low wage agricultural workers, they will move the jobs else where and loose those jobs to pay more welfare for food that must be imported that has a dubious back ground of pesticides and fertilization. With more illness that will not be treated by Obama care, earlier death means more pension funds for government to play with. If this ultimately leads to higher food prices, food stamps will require more tax dollars. No downside here for liberals.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And watch how fast I never buy anything from California again.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Its disgusting isn't it, try not to buy from china, now try not to buy within our own borders!!??


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> And watch how fast I never buy anything from California again.


Good luck. You'll probably never be able to buy much of anything again.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Good luck. You'll probably never be able to buy much of anything again.


Homegrown, is the way it should be. Homegrown is good to me. Homegrown is a good thing! Clang that bell and let it ring! - N. Young


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know about other states, but Florida has a labeling law for produce that has to prominently show the country of origin on either the front of the package, or on the bin containing loose fruit/vegetables.
You would be surprised at the large amount of produce coming from such places as Mexico and Guatemala.

California might just price themselves right out of the market.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What other business requires 60 hours before overtime???

I see that "during the peak season the ag industry in California has grown accustomed to working 6-day, 60-hour work weeks" so they work the folks 6 10 hour days. 

another solution would be to have 2 crews each work 40 hours.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> What other business requires 60 hours before overtime???
> 
> I see that "during the peak season the ag industry in California has grown accustomed to working 6-day, 60-hour work weeks" so they work the folks 6 10 hour days.
> 
> another solution would be to have 2 crews each work 40 hours.


Well, I spent more than a few years in management in the auto repair industry. Both managers and assistant managers were on salary. Working 50-60 hour weeks were the norm. Then the push came for assistant managers to get hourly wages with over time pay for anything over 40hrs. Well, the word came down from on high at the same time that we were to schedule the assistants to no more than 38 hours. The libs got their overtime pushed through but the result was a loss of pay for the assistants. I see the same result coming from the ag industry.

The other thing I see coming has already been stated. We will see more fruits/vegetables coming from other countries that don't have the standards required in the US. I am even more happy that we are learning to grow our own.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Well, I spent more than a few years in management in the auto repair industry. Both managers and assistant managers were on salary. Working 50-60 hour weeks were the norm. Then the push came for assistant managers to get hourly wages with over time pay for anything over 40hrs. Well, the word came down from on high at the same time that we were to schedule the assistants to no more than 38 hours. The libs got their overtime pushed through but the result was a loss of pay for the assistants. I see the same result coming from the ag industry.
> 
> The other thing I see coming has already been stated. We will see more fruits/vegetables coming from other countries that don't have the standards required in the US. I am even more happy that we are learning to grow our own.


Management or assistant management on SALARY is far cry from field pickers. Last time I was on salary I worked 60+ hours a week but made $180,00 a year

department of labor has rules for when a person can be salary and exempt from overtime


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Good luck. You'll probably never be able to buy much of anything again.


Really??? California makes nearly everything? If you took the drain on our economy, added to the imported risk from santuary cities, then added the idoit factor of the left then subtracted that from the rest of the economy of the us you would find that we would all benefit from California sliding off into the ocean...preferably while its hosting the largest BLM, LGBT, Muslim, and Mexican immigrant rallies...and the DNC convention.

Go blow your propaganda elsewhere....for the most part california is the antithesis of a free republic...and more like most commie dictatorships we have witnessed...where you have freedom to speak if your saying what they want you to say, but differ from them and your a racist, bigoted, hater who should be in prison.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The libs has to start some were .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Management or assistant management on SALARY is far cry from field pickers. Last time I was on salary I worked 60+ hours a week but made $180,00 a year
> 
> department of labor has rules for when a person can be salary and exempt from overtime


In the Auto repair field, we didn't make anywhere close to that. An assistant started at $25k per year. And when the change happened it went lower. Back then I was making a little over 50k but the corporations decided that was too much. The starting salary for a manager now is about $25k and still working the same amount of hours. That's why I quit. I now work for the state at a desk job. The money is not great but I don't care. I do get free health insurance.


----------

